

Beautifully Hand Drawn Video Game like Machinarium for Linux, iOS, Mac & PC - pkorac
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1657341933/circus-of-light
We're a group of enthusiastic creative coder, illustrator and an interaction designer that just launched this beautiful hand-drawn video game project on Kickstarter and are looking for your help.
======
amoat
Hope they get enough pledges

